# Hulu app



## mpf541 (Nov 25, 2009)

Well I was pretty happy with the edge until I started up Hulu. After dropping cable I started using Hulu. It would be nice if the Hulu app was at least up to date on a new box. There is no way to access the Hulu DVR so see shows that Hulu saved. 

Apps on all other devices have this feature built in. Why can't it be included on the edge? While I don't expect that app to have all the features the tivo dvr has there really is no reason when there is a Hulu app on the tivo it can't be as up to date as the Hulu app on my Apple TV and my LG TV,

What a disappointment. It seems that while tivo wants to says it is the best device they can't seem to make apps that are very good.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

mpf541 said:


> Well I was pretty happy with the edge until I started up Hulu. After dropping cable I started using Hulu. It would be nice if the Hulu app was at least up to date on a new box. There is no way to access the Hulu DVR so see shows that Hulu saved.
> 
> Apps on all other devices have this feature built in. Why can't it be included on the edge? While I don't expect that app to have all the features the tivo dvr has there really is no reason when there is a Hulu app on the tivo it can't be as up to date as the Hulu app on my Apple TV and my LG TV,
> 
> What a disappointment. It seems that while tivo wants to says it is the best device they can't seem to make apps that are very good.


Hulu has no plans to update the Tivo app


----------



## mpf541 (Nov 25, 2009)

But they should consider it. As Hulu app is being updated on other platforms. If they want to sell this and say how good it is on streaming services they really should make it better. As it is they added some crummy tivo+ app that does not work very well. What tivo needs to do is sell this as a DVR. Stop trying to make it look like a hub for all your entertainment as it really does a poor job at that. Every streaming app that tivo has added is not very good. When my TV does a better job at it you would think tivo could also do this.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

mpf541 said:


> But they should consider it. As Hulu app is being updated on other platforms. If they want to sell this and say how good it is on streaming services they really should make it better. As it is they added some crummy tivo+ app that does not work very well. What tivo needs to do is sell this as a DVR. Stop trying to make it look like a hub for all your entertainment as it really does a poor job at that. Every streaming app that tivo has added is not very good. When my TV does a better job at it you would think tivo could also do this.


You need to get on the Hulu boards. Tivo doesn't write or update the apps


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

One would think that Tivo would want to at least try and act on their customers behalf. Maybe Tivo could actually be transparent about their attempt to at least talk to Hulu and other streaming apps to get their customer the best possible Tivo experience.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

spiderpumpkin said:


> One would think that Tivo would want to at least try and act on their customers behalf. Maybe Tivo could actually be transparent about their attempt to at least talk to Hulu and other streaming apps to get their customer the best possible Tivo experience.


In theory yes but they're not going to tell us that Hulu told them to go pound sand.


----------

